# Aftermarket Head Unit To Amp



## -Wanted- (Nov 9, 2010)

So I have a two channel 1100 amp specifically http://www.amazon.com/Crunch-PowerZone-P1100-2-Two-Channel-Amplifier/dp/B001PA4F8M that I bought from frys. I have an after market head unit I bought from best buy specifically http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...10551&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666240155 and I have two 10" kickers hooked up to the amp.

I know for a fact the amp is wired correctly because it turns on with the car and I have checked it with a volt meter to test the ground/12v.

I know for a fact that both speakers work because I connected both of them to a 9v battery and they responded.

Get this, I even unplugged the RCA cable I had coming from the head unit and plugged in my ipod directly into the amp like so http://www.ssis.be/images/type/CABLE+RCA.jpg and was able to get the speakers to respond through the amp and RCA plugs on the amp.

But when I go to try and get the amp/speakers to respond the the RCA cable I have hooked up through the back of the after market head unit I hear nothing coming out the kickers.

Am I doing something wrong? Maybe there are some settings I need to change on the amp or head unit.

Though I'm pretty sure I have the head unit set to "Sub out"

Could it be the frequency filters on the amp itself?


----------

